# Maryland ??



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Whats up at MD. ?

john


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

The Q will start their water blind in the am @ 745. I think 15 dogs are back.... Katie


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

*Q CALLBACK NUMBERS???*

YOU DON'T HAPPEN TO HAVE THOSE 15 NUMBERS DO YOU FOR THE Q?
THANKS,
JUSTONE


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Did they complete the 1st series of the open? Callbacks??


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Bart Clark and Rubie did it again that is four wins in a row in the Am. Also heard that Rick Roberts won the Open not sure with what dog.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

aabraham said:


> Bart Clark and Rubie did it again that is four wins in a row in the Am. Also heard that Rick Roberts won the Open not sure with what dog.


I do believe that three and you're out!!! :lol: Or is that a different game? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Go Bart!


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Rick won the Limited with dottie Metcalf's AFC Odd Man Rush

Patty won the derby with Sally Bridges Pepper and
Mosher won the Q, don't know which dog.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

anyone have the other placements?


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

come on yankee's, y'all never give us complete results. if you got 'em, share 'em!!!
________
Bmw k75


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Maryland lies south of the Mason Dixon Line. Had the legislature not been dissolved by the Gov, it would have joined the CSA during the War of the Northern Aggression. There are 14 Confederate honored dead buried within a few blocks of my home. Calling us yankees is an insult!!


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

you're north of the great state so your a yankee. holster that piece and chill out. i guess you don't have a northeastern accent do you?
________
Easy Vape


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Amt 1st: Tanks Bart Clark
2nd: ????
3rd: Rubie and Bart Clark
4th:

Open: 1st Rick Roberts & Rush
2nd Bart Clark & Rubie
3rd Mindy Bohn & Candy
4th ???
Derby: 1st Patti Roberts & Pepper

Thats all I know Katie


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Just cause you're from the SECOND largest state in the union doesn't give you leave to insult other Southerners!! did I mention John Wilkes Booth was from Maryland?


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

maybe if john was still with us he'd take the time to post results. thanks katie, as always, you definetely do your part as a "northeasterner" in getting results to us. bob, i guess you could consider yourself a southerner to a handful of states. by the way, i referred to it as the GREAT state, not the largest.
________
BMW M COUPE HISTORY


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Sorry just assumed it was Rubie when i heard Bart won. So not 4 in a row for the dog but 4 for Bart. And he was thinking about selling Tank. Tank just had to show him he could do it to. Way to go Bart. Must be sweet!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Rubie has had on heck of a season!! She ran a GREAT Trial! Tank just Knew where the birds were he put his head down on all three in the last series it was wonderful to watch! Only four dogs did the test clean. 
Katie


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

OPEN:

1st - Esprit's Odd Man Rush D. Metcalf/Rick Roberts
2nd - AFC Rubie Begonia Bart Clark/Bart Clark
3rd - AFC Rammin Sweet Candy R.Bohn/Mindy Bohn
4th - AFC CFC CAFC Miss T MH Leo Plourde/Pete Plourde
RJ - FC AFC High Tech CEO Haskins Wren/Ed Forry
JAMS - Reesee's Hih Rankin Garcia/Stacey West
FC AFC Buckshots Scar Face D. Metcalf/Rick Roberts

AMATEUR:

1st - Tanks But No Tanks B.Clark/Bart Clark
2nd - AFC CFC CAFC Leo Plourde/Pete Plourde
3rd - AFC Rubie Begonia B.Clark/Bart Clark
4th - FC AFC High Tech CEO Haskins,Wren/Ed Haskins
RJ - Greenwing Feather Dancer Craig Stonesifer
JAMS S and E's It Don't Come Easy Steve Zilli
The Tinknocker's Special Len Rentel

QUALIFYING:

1st - Dead River Decoy Gordon, Ncihols/Dave Mosher
2nd - Peak Views Never Gonna Tripp Welsh, Hayden/Milly Welsh
3rd - The Weekend Warrior Richard and Cynthis Williams/R. Roberts
4th - Montgomery's Nip 'N Tuck C. and B. McCreesh/Carolyn McCreesh
RJ - Maranathas Pledge Of Allegiance S and J Cawood/Patti Roberts
JAMS - Nordais Norhcreek Nell Maggie Hoahland/Patti Roberts
CK's Miss Pink's Baby Stroud and Swingle/Dave Mosher

DERBY:

1st - Beaverdam's Au Poivre Sally Bridges/Patti Roberts
2nd - Oldsquaw's Autumn Storm Sheila Syvertsen/Frank Purdy
3rd - Aran Islands Dougan P.Martin
4th - CK's The Full Monty Stroud-Swingle/Dave Mosher
RJ - Pongo Wai Kuri Lydia Langston/Dave Mosher
JAMS: Brink's Chocolate Candy S. Ferguson
Rocky Hook's Rebel of Nordais Marston Jones DDS
Alexandrias Lead Soldier Field SH Chad Menster, Leah Durner/Dave Wolcott
Hickory Sticks Clipper Clyde Harris/Stacey West
CK's Miss Mosquito Stroud-Swingle/Dave Mosher

Congratulations to all!!!

Vikki Diehl, FT Secretary


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Way to go! Alexandrias Lead Soldier Field SH Chad Menster*

Congrats Chad and Dave way to go!

Got to meet Chad and see Soldier in Smithsburg when Chad decided to get in the game.

Nice beginning! Congrats everyone!

Wayne Dibbley


----------

